# Wanting A Boat



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have had 5 Boats but never the perfect Boat for me.

I'm wanting a 16/48 Jon for use on the river by the House and Fishing and Hunting on the Lake.

Needing a Boat I can stand in because of my Arthritis and wanting to Gig out of. But needing it small enough to handle by myself.

Like I say Gigging Boat which requires at lest one or two people standing on the front. Wanting it big enough on the Lake to take me where the Game is and haul it back to the ramp.

Ran into a problem. My wife says I've already had 5 Boats and sold them. I catch enough fish from the bank and I can walk in where Game is and get it out the same. And I'm too old for such an investment.

Any ideas or suggestions or is she just right and shut up?

big rockpile


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

At my stage in life if I want something and can afford it I get it - period.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

My wife says that about my guns. I ignore her. Too bad I sold just what you need a few yrs ago. 14 ft Jonboat I build out of some .80 and .100 gauge (.125 is 1/4" inch) sheets a company gave me. 6 ft wide and 24 inches deep. built in live well and positive flotation.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> is she just right and shut up?


There you go.

You've said you have days when you can barely walk, so the last thing you need to do is try to use a small boat.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I do feel your pain about this situation. I'm there. Also, oldasrocks, I believe .0125" is actually 1/8".


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I meant 0.125" is 1/8". What's one decimal point here or there?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well had a 18/60 but it was too big for the river. most that Gig and do well have 16/48.

My 18/60 was just right for the lake but not for the river. 16/48 I can still stand in. I had a 12 footer and my wife said it was just fine but it was just too small for anything.

I did have it on the Lake but scared the something out of me.










18/60 was just Big










Had this Boat don't remember size but it was just good on the Lake










big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I had a 15 foot open bow tri hull fiberglas boat I could handle alone but it was heavy and had to use a long shaft engine so wasn't some thing for the shallows.
Got rid of it after 40 years and bought a 19' foot V hull alum boat open bow with power tilt engine is lighter to handle holds anchor in the wind better than the heavy boat did. Is easier to handle drive it right on the trailer most times.

When I want to buy some thing the wife/the banker has to be convinced I really need it, or I have been really good so deserve it.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> What's one decimal point here or there?


Try cramming a 2.23 bullet in your .223 and you will see.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I have four boats, a canoe, and two kayaks so probably not the best guy to ask, but I say ...... go for it.
Just purchased another outboard motor Friday too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have 2 canoes a 17 footer for bigger beaver ponds and a small 15 footer for the harder to get to places with small beaver ponds and small streams. Not going to be standing in them how ever.

 Al


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a welded aluminum jon boat that is 16' x 48" wide . It is made by " G-3 " powered by a 4 stroke 25HP Tohatsu/Nissan. LOVE IT ! I use it in fresh & saltwater in the Gulf.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> I have 2 canoes a 17 footer for bigger beaver ponds and a small 15 footer for the harder to get to places with small beaver ponds and small streams. Not going to be standing in them how ever.
> 
> Al


Well that is the thing with Gigging. Have to have room for two standing up front and lights.

Gigging is at night in middle of Winter so might get cold if you fall in.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Esteban29304 said:


> I have a welded aluminum jon boat that is 16' x 48" wide . It is made by " G-3 " powered by a 4 stroke 25HP Tohatsu/Nissan. LOVE IT ! I use it in fresh & saltwater in the Gulf.


Always wondered about Gulf Fishing. Now really got me wanting a 16/48.

How bad is the salt on stuff? Just run Fresh Water through it?

big rockpile


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Lots of islands around where I fish in the Gulf, so you can always dodge wind & bad weather , easily. It is tiller steer , so lots of room to move about. It is a mod. Vee hull & runs 22mph with 2 aboard, & rarely do I use more than a gallon of gas. Some places, you troll through fresh water rivers in & out , so boat, motor, & trailer stay rinsed. Boat & motor have held up well, but salt is rough on the trailer, but it still is OK.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Mine is 16' x 52" wide, & a little deeper sides than some.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> I do feel your pain about this situation. I'm there. Also, oldasrocks, I believe .0125" is actually 1/8".


My bad. Thanks. My excuse is I am old.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> I have 2 canoes a 17 footer for bigger beaver ponds and a small 15 footer for the harder to get to places with small beaver ponds and small streams. Not going to be standing in them how ever.
> 
> Al


So build some outriggers like I did. 10 inch irrigation pipe. orange peeled to a point. 6 ft long.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't need to I have my 19 footer.

 Al


----------

